# On telly top 100 dogs.



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

No 5 our Jess a bonkers Cocker Spaniel..

Should be no 1.. 

ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Totally agree Ray


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I couldn't watch the program without that wet dog smell coming into my mind. Our nephew has a mad Spaniel and it reeks just a day after being groomed. Now he has a second dog we are wondering what the house smells like now.?


Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Some dogs do smell, Ray, but ours never have. Often it is their ears. Ours do get plenty of exercise and I think that plays a part too.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The sad part is that whatever dog breed 'wins' either Crufts or any other specific publicity is doomed.
The backstreet breeders have a field day and the breed loses out to many health and overall quality problems.:surprise:

PS. 'The Backstreet Breeders' now stretch across the whole of Europe!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Jess loves rolling in fox crap she can sniff it from anywhere, by the time you have shouted NO the deed is done.. But!, when we get back she walks straight into the shower for Sandra to give her a wash, so no smelly wet dog, just a shampoo smell. She just shakes in the shower to get most of the water off her then into the room to go on her bed, and is then covered in a towel

ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Shadow came in the top ten probabally shouldn’t have come any higher 

A hound from hell 

A gentle giant 

He’s nipped all the babies 

Are they afraid?

Not a bit of it 

Respect man 

Sandra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

EJB said:


> The sad part is that whatever dog breed 'wins' either Crufts or any other specific publicity is doomed.
> The backstreet breeders have a field day and the breed loses out to many health and overall quality problems.:surprise:
> 
> PS. 'The Backstreet Breeders' now stretch across the whole of Europe!


It is not back street breeders who ruin a breed, awful though they are, Ted. It is the pursuit of rosettes in the show ring. A certain shape becomes fashionable ,and wins, so all the breeders try to achieve it and even better it so that their kennel name becomes known.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Of course... it's all breeders but the mass production in poor conditions is by far the most damaging! 
Exhibitors simply don't produce the number that the market demands!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Worst culprit for ruining dogs is the Kennel Club and their so-called standards.
The wrecked German Shepherds and turned the bulldog into a wheezy sick parody.
I wounever entertain a pedigree dog of any shape or form as they are mostly bred to order.
Give me a good old mutt any day. They are much healthier, suffer less illnesses and have character.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes gimmee a cross any day. Generally far more hardy and able to cope in the real world.


Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Our Jess started life as a what the owner though was a dog **** on the living room floor! which started moving.

The folk we got her off in Liverpool have two black spaniels and when the female came into season they were segregated with the male in the kitchen and the female in the room, unknown to them there young son left the door open one day and the deed was done unknown to the owners.
Roll on and the lady went round to her mothers and they went shopping, when she got back she saw a black pile on the floor thinking one of them had crapped on the floor, armed with a doggy bag she went to pick it up and it started moving, there were another 5 pups scattered about when she went looking, nobody knew the dog was pregnant.

The next thing they named them all and put a wall chart up with the names and their progress, the little lad named them and he called our dog Jess, when we finally went to fetch her and the owner said what are you going to call her, we said Jess, she looked at us strange and said come and look at this, her son had already called her Jess as she was the only girl in the litter..

So she is Kennel Club registered like her parents.

ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

The kennel club could cure all the deformed pedigree dogs tomorrow by insisting that all dogs entered in a show have a health certificate from an independent vet. No dog can be bred from without a health certificate and also that breeders provide a money back guarantee if the dog develops an inherited condition. Puppy farmers would all quit immediately !


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Fortunately long haired german shepherds were not kennel club 

They have fantastic straught backs 

Solid legs 

And we’ve had them all our lives 

So yes 

We’ve had a blip

A highly intelligent hound from hell

Who sorts out multiple grandkids 

And cry’s over the latest babie


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Oops 

He’s already nipped all the boys 

Never the girls 

?A sexist hound 

He guards his home and motorhome 

A vicious hound 

Once intoduced a gentle giant 

You just need to sit down and he will more than welcome you 
It’s how it is 

Sandr


----------

